# Burke 12/8/07



## from_the_NEK (Dec 5, 2007)

I'll be at Burke Saturday for the morning of openning day. Should be a good one since only hikers have been able to hit the goods so far. 
Anyone else interested?


----------



## awf170 (Dec 5, 2007)

How much will a lift ticket run me?  Full price?  I could possibly be in if it is cheap enough.

Edit:  Hmmm full price is still only $41 for me.  There is a strong possibility.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2007)

I may be around...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 6, 2007)

TrailBoss, you know you can't pass up what is probably going to be the best openning day in the history of the mountain ;-)
I'll be there for the openning of the lifts but will probably only be there for half the day since I will hopefully be moving into my new house this weekend. :smash:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 6, 2007)

Just found out, the lifts open at 9:00... No more early tracks for passholders this year   . I think I may still get there early and hike for some fresh turns before the lift spins.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> TrailBoss, you know you can't pass up what is probably going to be the best openning day in the history of the mountain ;-)
> I'll be there for the openning of the lifts but will probably only be there for half the day since I will hopefully be moving into my new house this weekend. :smash:



I think you will find that the original trailboss and I will be #1 and #2 in line at the quad on Saturday morning...and I will have the wide boards.  As to which trail will be the first, I don't know yet...


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I think you will find that the original trailboss and I will be #1 and #2 in line at the quad on Saturday morning...and I will have the wide boards.  As to which trail will be the first, I don't know yet...



Forgoing the Castlerock Double opening? Wow. Burke must be good.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 6, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> .  As to which trail will be the first, I don't know yet...



There are so many good ones, I haven't decided yet either 
East Bowl should be good and not groomed yet... Upper Doug's to Lower Dougs or Mcargs is probably going to be money pow as well. I'm probably going to hike to Mcargs to "check it out" before the lifts open.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Forgoing the Castlerock Double opening? Wow. Burke must be good.



Got the goods on Tuesday as you know :wink:  Castlerock was getting poached on Tuesday...and besides, this weekend is going to be NUTS at Sugarbush.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> and besides, this weekend is going to be NUTS at Sugarbush.



Spoken like a true former Killington skier...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2007)

Greg said:


> Spoken like a true former Killington skier...



I'm not sure where Killington fits into this.  It's just a fact that this weekend will be busy...the skiing was fabulous and Burke will have fresher snow and fewer folks.


----------



## Greg (Dec 6, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I'm not sure where Killington fits into this.



Because it's pretty common knowledge that the "crowds" at SB are not equivalent to the crowds found at your old haunt. I would love to be waiting in a 30-40 minute liftline at the Castlerock chair this weekend.



thetrailboss said:


> It's just a fact that this weekend will be busy...the skiing was fabulous and Burke will have fresher snow and fewer folks.



I know. I know. :roll:

But please keep it in perspective. You are very fortunate to have all that great skiing so close by. I wish I could be that selective.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, I'm going skiing somewhere this weekend... :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll be in line at around 8:45.  Save me a spot up front Trailboss. :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'll be in line at around 8:45.  Save me a spot up front Trailboss. :wink:



Um, would if I could, but I don't know you and other locals would kill me :wink:



Seriously though get there early because IIRC they are not selling day tix at MidBurke anymore.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2007)

Wow.  Great choice.  First chair, amazing pow all day, EMPTY chairs by noon, and NEVER a line!!!


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 8, 2007)

Burke today was definitely the right choice vs. Rock at Bush.


----------

